# Stop aggression How?



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

So I have a 55 gallon with African cichlids and wondering how to stop the aggression of my new Alfa male because I just took out my other Alfa male and now the new one is dominant and I want to know how to fix the aggression toward my yellow lab he won't leave him alone I was thinking of taking him out and putting him in a small separate unit for a while then bringing him back like a week later will that help


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

What all is in it? how is it decorated? Have you sexed your lab....could it be a female?


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well everything is fine except the cobalt zebra is the dominant and chases my lab everywhere and I am really not sure if the lab is a female or male because I think it's a male but the lower fin that's normally pointed it rounded and I'm not sure if that's because it was bite off or not and I just moved all my old rocks out and put new Mexican river rock in


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Post species, numbers and sexes if possible.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

K well ur not gonna think this is good


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cobalt zebra male, lab unknown yet, kenyi male, eureka male, Male peacock, pike cichlid, random enough a jewel and then a ventnus


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

All one of each to


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TheFisherOfCichlids1 said:


> K well ur not gonna think this is good


LOL....nope...not good!!! Good luck stopping the aggression with that mix in that size tank. I honestly think you know it really isn't going to work longterm regardless. Do you prefer the Mbuna or the peacock/haps? The venustus must go for sure. The Kenyi likely as well. You could go with some more mild peacocks and add more labs in a good male to female ratio. If you do that the zebra and likely the eureka will have to go as well. The eureka can be quite aggressive especially towards other peacocks in a 55g. Do you know what the other male peacock is?


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

i have a cobalt blue as well and had nothing but the worst aggression problems out of him i find that putting him in solitary confinement for periods of oh idunno for 2 weeks at a shot and reintroducing him back into the tank kind of helps balance things out the only problem is every time i go to catch him hes a little faster and a little smarter lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with razor, but short term if the lab might be a female I'd take her out and see what happens in a week or two. If she is a female there will never be peace with an all-male tank.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well ya I know this would never work out but everything in there is peaceful besides the cobalt but I want to do demasonis and labs together and keep my peacock he's very peaceful even thou he's bigger than the cobalt and put him with the demasonis and labs


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

And I would love to know what my peacock is but I'm computer challenged trying to put pictures on I know the sites I'm suppose to use thou


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the lab is a female, and you remove the cobalt, as happened before another fish will just start chasing the lab. "She" may be causing all the trouble.

You can keep her, just not in an all-male tank.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh those fem fatale electric yellow females! All the guys want them.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I took the cobalt and put it behind a divider in the tank while I thought about what to do with him and then the lab was swimming up to it as if it were now dominant and the rest of the tank is fine now


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

thats so ironic i did the exact same with my blue cobalt and my lab also swam up to it as if he were telling him im boss now those cobalt seem like there known to be over aggressive no matter the circumstance there are just simply a very over aggressive species not mEANT FOR tanks


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hahaha thats pretty funny but ya they are mean thou I had a bumblebee that was meaner and kept the cobalt and only the cobalt in check


----------

